# DD: Honest Mistake or Sneaky?



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve only been doing DD since July and have less than 200 deliveries with them, so I’m still fairly new with them. 

I do have several thousand deliveries with UE, Amazon and a couple smaller companies.

Ok, so this is what happened Saturday night.

8:55pm- alerted to get food at nicer sushi restaurant (alert says to deliver by 9:20pm)- fair enough.

9:29pm- food actually delivered but while driving I noticed that my screen had changed and said the delivery was supposed to be done by 8:36pm, not 9:20pm as originally indicated.

In other words the deal was changed to a delivery time 19 minutes before I was even alerted.

Is this just an honest mistake by DD or is it something underhanded that they are doing to drivers?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’ve only been doing DD since July and have less than 200 deliveries with them, so I’m still fairly new with them.
> 
> I do have several thousand deliveries with UE, Amazon and a couple smaller companies.
> 
> ...


Both, actually. The earlier time shown was the original deadline (the offer was likely unassigned). The later time is the time DD gave you upon re-assignment. Now, which one they will actually use to rate you is up in the air and you will never find out.

I had a delivery where the time changed to a time before the pick-up time. They used that one - I could tell by my percentage. I am never late (people who know a Virgo will concur). I called. They swore to me they used the new time. They didn’t. 

So it’s a glitch in the system. But they’ll use it against you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’ve only been doing DD since July and have less than 200 deliveries with them, so I’m still fairly new with them.
> 
> I do have several thousand deliveries with UE, Amazon and a couple smaller companies.
> 
> ...


Stop worrying about the times . Pick up the food and deliver it . Throw the food at the door step .Snap a pic accept the next good ping . Move on .


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’ve only been doing DD since July and have less than 200 deliveries with them, so I’m still fairly new with them.
> 
> I do have several thousand deliveries with UE, Amazon and a couple smaller companies.
> 
> ...


I've notice that time is essence of business, any business. I have given up looking at time closely. It does not make sense to me and I do not have time to dig into it.

Was it a software bug? I really don't know. 

As long as I can log on and dash, I get paid for my trips made, cancelled or store closed, it's out my control.

and I've never heard a thing they've used the erroneous deliver due time logs against anyone yet.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have often picked up food that said the required delivery time was prior to the time it assigned me, but I've never seen it change mid-trip.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’ve only been doing DD since July and have less than 200 deliveries with them, so I’m still fairly new with them.
> 
> I do have several thousand deliveries with UE, Amazon and a couple smaller companies.
> 
> ...


Is Doordash the only company operating in your market?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I do DD, UE and Amazon.


----------

